# Huge latency problems in WoW



## filip23 (Nov 2, 2007)

I need help, my latency in wow is 300-25000ms , the game is playable when my latency is 300-1000, but in most cases is 2000-20000 ! It looks like this:

I struggle to get connected, retrieving the character lists takes an inordinately large amount of time, when I finally "enter world" the loading screen takes 4 or 5 times longer than usual then when I do get in first my latency is 0 then i have a red latency bar with some astronomical 5 digit figure, everybody around me is "unknown" I attempt a fight. When I cast an instant spell my toon stands there with his arms in the air as though he is charging up, 30 seconds later....still doing the same thing....another 30 seconds later....dead. basically its unplayable,there are some days when i can play but thats only 10% of the time-even then its not realy perfect-have some lag. Also all other characters are running in a place.

I run tracert,its ok,not problem with ISP,no packet loss
When i run -ping its always ~180ms
I did most of the things i found on wow technical forum.

I have wireless connection,tried playing without the router,works little bit better-almost the same. i have :
ovislink wl-1120ap air live acess point http://www.ovislink.com/newovislink/Products/Wireless/WL-1120AP/WL-1120AP.asp

planet broadband router xrt-401e
http://www.planet.com.tw/product/product_dm.php?product_id=327&menu_id=15

If u need more informations,i'll post them. 
here is tracert

1 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.254

2 13 ms 6 ms 5 ms PPP-endpoint.cust.panline.net [192.168.168.1]

3 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms cr-NSD.DJR.panline.net [82.208.254.90]

4 8 ms 7 ms 9 ms cr-BMP6.BK39.NSD.panline.net [82.208.254.86]

5 22 ms 15 ms 8 ms cr1-PD2.BMP6.NSD.panline.net [82.208.254.91]

6 18 ms 9 ms 9 ms cr1-BMP6.PD2.NSD.panline.net [82.208.254.88]

7 16 ms 9 ms 9 ms br1.PD2.NSD.panline.net [82.208.254.30]

8 10 ms 16 ms 9 ms AS13091.peering.panline.net [212.62.38.189]

9 21 ms 18 ms 14 ms 213.137.104.37

10 14 ms 16 ms 44 ms 212.200.23.165

11 22 ms 10 ms 13 ms 212.200.232.137

12 14 ms 13 ms 25 ms 212.200.232.41

13 18 ms 17 ms 13 ms 212.200.227.226

14 24 ms 21 ms 21 ms bpt-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.96.157]

15 63 ms 49 ms 40 ms hbg-bb1-pos7-2-2.telia.net [213.248.64.17]

16 63 ms 59 ms 60 ms ldn-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.249.10]

17 128 ms 129 ms 126 ms nyk-bb1-pos0-2-0.telia.net [213.248.65.90]

18 203 ms 204 ms 208 ms las-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.254.17]

19 208 ms 208 ms 210 ms gr1-a350s5.wswdc.ip.att.net [192.205.34.13]

20 201 ms 206 ms 201 ms tbr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.222.38]

21 200 ms 210 ms 203 ms 12.127.3.189

22 208 ms 211 ms 326 ms 12.122.255.74

23 201 ms 200 ms 203 ms mdf001c7613r0003-gig-10-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.242]


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

> I did most of the things i found on wow technical forum.


Although it appears to be redundant at times, you really should do everything you can related to your issue that is suggested by Blizzard. Barring server or ISP issues, really bad latency is due to the client (that's you or me). We may (not) have directly chosen high latency but it happens. Check here if you need another starting point:

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21018&searchQuery=high latency&pageNumber=1


----------

